# Steroids for cardio



## xan (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm interested to know which steroid is best for cardio. I'm looking to put on size but I don't want my cardio to go down.


----------



## wifi75 (Nov 25, 2011)

xan said:


> I'm interested to know which steroid is best for cardio. I'm looking to put on size but I don't want my cardio to go down.



Just keep doing your cardio and you will be fine imo. You might want to look into EQ , it has been reported to be good for cardio.


----------



## highrich (Nov 26, 2011)

xan said:


> I'm interested to know which steroid is best for cardio. I'm looking to put on size but I don't want my cardio to go down.



All steroids are ok with cardio.


----------



## crzpaul (Nov 28, 2011)

winstrol is supose to be good for cardio?


----------



## highrich (Nov 29, 2011)

crzpaul said:


> winstrol is supose to be good for cardio?



Winstrol is good for strength and sprint bursts.


----------



## Lee39 (Nov 29, 2011)

highrich said:


> All steroids are ok with cardio.



Not true, tren is appalling for cardio, steer clear if you don't want to be out of breath just walking up the stairs.

The best thing, although it's not a steroid, would be human growth hormone, if you can afford it, because users report an enhancement of cardio ability


----------



## rocco-x (Dec 8, 2011)

Lee39 said:


> Not true, tren is appalling for cardio, steer clear if you don't want to be out of breath just walking up the stairs.
> 
> The best thing, although it's not a steroid, would be human growth hormone, if you can afford it, because users report an enhancement of cardio ability


thank you...! try a good tren cycle and get back to us.i can barely get down the street on tren-inj or oral.same shit with anadrol.only true compound,altho not a steroid,to help with endurance would be EPO.eq is decent but i still get winded with it if at a high enough dosage.only reason so many runners like winny is because it doesn't cause water retention which would hinder any cardio/endurance activity.think about it...the word "anabolic" means to build...mainly for us muscle.they're not going to give you extra endurance for running or cardio.just a simple fact...


----------

